# The Defenders of Piscina IV



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello people! Its me, Doelago (<--- That random guy you might have heard about...), and I have decided to re-enact the battles fought on Piscina IV... I got inspired to do this when I got my hands on the "Storm of Vengeance" campaign pack/thingie... I will try to update the thread once a week, but it might not be possible for me to do that before January, as I will be waiting for the "Army Challenge" thingie to start before doing everything... But I thought I will post something now to keep myself motivated and to get some feed back... 

As you might know, the Battles fought on Piscina IV were fought between the Dark Angels VS Orks... (Of course, there were PDF soldiers in it as well, and you will see some of them as well...) I will mostly be painting Dark Angels, but also the PDF soldiers that helped defend the planet... (Just have to get some inspiration for the colors...) So without any more bull shit talk that no one cares of, lets get on with it... 

Chaplain w/ Jump Pack

This guy was painted ca. 4-6 months ago, but originally as a Blood Angel... I decided to change him into a Dark Angel, as they are a lot cooler than the Vampire wanabes... 

Basically his armor is a 50/50 mix of Chaos Black and Codex Grey (A.k.a Chaplain Grey, copyrighted by Kai`n), painted onto a Black Undercoat. The Chaplain looks a bit darker on the picture than what he is in reality, so everything does not look correct on that picture... (Has to do something with me always taking the pics when it is dark... Cant help it! It is dark already when I get home from school!) The silver parts are boltgun metal and/or Chainmail, and the gold parts are Burnished Gold... The right shoulder pad is Dark Angels green, and the Chapter Emblem (What is it called in reality?) is skull white. With this model I am very proud of the scrolls hanging from the model, as they turned out far better than I thought they would... :victory:
































































Incoming...

One of my projects is to make a model for each of the named characters... Including the Veteran Sergeants who will get some conversion work for each one of them... 









_One of the Libirarians (In progress), One of the Chaplains and Master Belial_









_Another goal is to replicate those things... To the best of my abilities..._

And...




























Thats going to be an PDF Hellhound... As you can see it has been gathering dust for quite some time... (6 months if we are to be exact...) 



Note: I know that my painting sucks, but I am posting the minis I have painted to gain feed back that could improve my painting! Call them crap if you want, but tell me what I should improve! All comments are welcome! k:


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow! That's very nice! Can't wait for more


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kai'n said:


> Wow! That's very nice! Can't wait for more


Thanks man! :victory:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Terrain time! Today I did really not have all that much to paint, apart from a few DA scouts, I only have terrain... I will show the scouts when I have painted the whole squad... 
Crashed Aquila Lander

Nothing really special... Just an old Aquila Lander from the "Battle for Macragge" box... I just repaired some damage it had gotten over the years, and re-painted a few small details... It is mostly covered in Codex Grey, and the blue parts are Ultramarines blue... The yellow stripes are Sunburst yellow... I have no idea of what the sand is... :wink: Probably the color detailed in the booklet that came in the box, seeing as I actively followed guides when I painted my first units...































































_Dark Angels scouts searching for survivors among the wreckage..._


Thats all for today... Any C&C is welcome! :wink:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

C`mon people... Does no one have any opinions... Am I really that crap at this... :cray:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

That's pretty awesome. I'll look forward to more .


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> That's pretty awesome. I'll look forward to more .


Wow! Thanks man!


----------



## curlybeard (Jun 5, 2008)

That terrain piece is really nice, shame they don't add it to the box anymore.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

curlybeard said:


> That terrain piece is really nice, shame they don't add it to the box anymore.


Thanks! 

It is available for order separately, is it not? But I think they should release it as a separate box in their stores, as order only stuff is kind of...


----------

